# 2 new seminars...



## Cruentus (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi folks,

I am putting on 2 new seminars, and EDC knife seminar and a bare-knuckle fighting seminar...

See thread here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=305205#post305205

Thanks!

Paul Janulis
Master of Defense


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2004)

Big Daddy Paul,

Have a good time with the seminars!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

